# Photos of the Waterlox Finishing Problem



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Below are some pictures I took of the results I got after sanding/rubbing out the Waterlox finish on our slab counters. The full room photo is just to give an idea of the overall project. The others are pics I took to try to capture the "foggy/cloudy" problem I am having. Hopefully the pictures will show the issue. I realize they aren't great shots but was the best I could do.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Me thinks you could use a bit more wood in that place.........:yes:

You are not really going to use that countertop.......are you???:no:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Me thinks you could use a bit more wood in that place.........:yes:
> 
> You are not really going to use that countertop.......are you???:no:


 
LOL...yeah just a wee bit of wood huh?......yes we plan to use the countertop. In fact to hide my miserable finishing job I may just paint it and call it a day....lol


----------



## H2oLox (May 25, 2011)

Tom,

Thank you for posting pictures of your beautiful countertops. 

We cannot ascertain from the pictures the cause of the cloudiness/haziness of the finish. What you describe, is not a typical product characteristic of Waterlox Original Sealer Finish. We would love to try to get to the bottom of your finishing frustrations. 

Please contact Jay Hawkins at 800.321.0377 at Waterlox. He will be happy to walk through the process and see if we can't get this figured out for you.

Hope this helps. 

Sincerely,

Chip Schaffner - Waterlox Coatings


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I think the finish looks fine. I know it stinks when a finish doesn't turn out the way you wanted. 

Kudos to a manufacturer who will help on an open forum.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

H2oLox said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thank you for posting pictures of your beautiful countertops.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chip,

Nothing at all wrong with the product. I am sure the problem lay in my sanding/rubbing technique. I have decided to re-sand and recoat and leave it at that. I love the product and would use it again without hesitation.


----------

